# Sig request - Volbeat!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone help a brother out?

I really want this logo as a sig:










Thing is it has to also feature the VOLBEAT bit at the bottom as well as my name... And it has to be black and orange 

I know it's simple but I'm semi-retarded when it comes to these things


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

So, if I am correct, you want this exact thing but in Black and orange?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well it has to be rearranged a little if it's to fit into a sig  sorry for my lack of brains


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well it has to be rearranged a little if it's to fit into a sig  sorry for my lack of brains


Well obviously Budhi, I am not that stupid lol.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Then yes, you are correct... I just want something really simple for once


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Good?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome mate  And sorry for the bother


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Awesome mate  And sorry for the bother


Not a bother, enjoy!


----------

